# Media Warning - Daily Star



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all. The Daily Star would like to run an article about how those people who keep bearded dragons use them for fighting as an entertainment blood sport, like cock-fighting, dog fighting etc.

It's been confirmed to them, by a rescue/conservation organisation in the North West of England, that this is a new craze in the UK.

We've been approached by them for input and declined, other than to say we have not come across this practise. We've done this for several reasons

1. I think it's rubbish. Was told by their original source that YouTube was full of videos but I couldn't find any that weren't either American or >3 years old.
2. I don't think it's credible, they're not aggressive enough to fight in the way that dogs or cocks would, they lack the blood lust to provide that kind of entertainment
3. I think it is incredibly damaging to the hobby, especially while there is legislation pending which may limit our hobby
4. The APA can make up their own propaganda without us helping them

I'd appeal to all members, if you're approached, please think carefully about how your responses might be edited, and about what damage they might (unintentionally) do to our hobby

Wish you all a happy and prosperous 2013

Alec


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Alec, 

Thanks for raising this. I'd suggest anyone approached just say, I've never heard of such a thing so can't help. I assume that will be the truth anyway.

I've certainly never heard of it. Yes, males can cause quite a bit of damage under the right circumstances but I doubt t very much if 'beardie fighting' could be controlled I a way to make a blood sport out of it.

Sounds like a lot of rubbish about nothing.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this for real?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Is this for real?


Sadly it is.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

kato any credibal links for this mate? to be fare people getting the daily star normaly hide it inside a copy of the sport to save imbarassment..
Sadly if true it does not shock me one bit, and as with dog fighting and co i know what id like to do to the people behind it..


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

if you put even two male beardies together all they would normaly do is go dark and puff up their beard


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

meh. actually nevermind...


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

blood and guts said:


> kato any credibal links for this mate?


I have no idea who has provided the Star with their initial information. I do know who has given it credence, but I am loath to name and shame them on here, it's just not helpful to anyone, and the thread will quickly just decend into argumentative bickering.

I guess it's pretty much up to you whether you believe me or you think I am just stirring the pot, but in all honesty it's a bit rich to just automatically label me as not-credible just because I try not to get drawn into the daily RFUK squabbles and so have a low post count. Some extra info for you below, beyond that you can make your own mind up.

Recently I became a trustee of a not-for-profit rescue in NE England that will be migrating to registred charity status. I was invited to do so because I have previous expertise in this process. Our founder was contacted a few days ago by the Star and they were looking for confirmation of their story. Their story had already been confirmed by a well established rescue/conservation group in the NW of England. 

We contacted that group, mainly because we wanted confirmation that the Star weren't just fabricating their contact, then, when they did confirm it, we challenged that group over the consequences of what they'd told the Star, and their response was "just look, it's all over Youtube, stop sticking your heads in the sand" and "I know it's damaging to the image of the hobby, but if reptile keepers were committing murder you wouldn't keep quiet about it just to save the hobby's image would you?" and other similarly patronising guff. 

Bottom line is this, they will either contact other rescues, shops, figures in the reptile keeping world trying to get more confirmation, or stick with quotes from the guy they have and publish, or just bin it and move on to the next chunk of sensationalist garbage, who knows which, but with people like the APA just waiting for crap like this, we (as a hobby) can well do without feeding them and the other trolls.

Regards


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to say this all sounds very peculiar to me and not something that has even been brought to my attention? 

I would certainly like to know more!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Perhaps alec, you could pm chris with the details you have about contacts etc. It doesnt need banging up on the forum, I agree with you there. But chris would be in a good position to look it up.

Ive certainly never seen or heard of it. Doesnt mean its not true. If it is, its something the hobby should attempt to stamp out.


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I cannot for one minute believe this is true..But it needs to be looked into even if only to stop the rumors..


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

So shooting the messanger is the best way forward it seems.

Well cheers guys, I won't make the same mistake twice

I'll PM Chris the contents of our convos with the other rescue


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

alecwood said:


> So shooting the messanger is the best way forward it seems.
> 
> Well cheers guys, I won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> I'll PM Chris the contents of our convos with the other rescue


It’s a common occurrence on forums unfortunately!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> kato any credibal links for this mate? to be fare people getting the daily star normaly hide it inside a copy of the sport to save imbarassment..
> Sadly if true it does not shock me one bit, and as with dog fighting and co i know what id like to do to the people behind it..


I have never seen any links nor seen any activity of this in the UK. But on my travels I have sadly encountered it on more than one occasion and with more than one species. It would be a very sad practice if this had come to the UK.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

alecwood said:


> So shooting the messanger is the best way forward it seems.
> 
> Well cheers guys, I won't make the same mistake twice



you seem to be taking something personally. 

All i can see is that people don't believe the Daily Star's claim.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

alecwood said:


> So shooting the messanger is the best way forward it seems.
> 
> Well cheers guys, I won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> I'll PM Chris the contents of our convos with the other rescue


the papper in question will always raise some alarm bells over credibility sadly, really is nothing to take personal on this. we sould never let personal feelings get in the way of welfare issues..


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

alecwood said:


> So shooting the messanger is the best way forward it seems.
> 
> Well cheers guys, I won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> I'll PM Chris the contents of our convos with the other rescue


As the others have said. No one is saying your claims are false, merely the claims of the daily mail and the other rescue that have assisted them.

I certainly hope this has not sullied our shores, though the prices beardies go for these days, I wouldnt be surprised if people viewed them as mere commodities, to do with as they wish.


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

All the info's been sent to Chris now, he can proceed as he sees fit.

As for how people view beardies now, I've been seeing adverts for them on facebook as "ideal live food for bosc and other monitors" which is very sad.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

alecwood said:


> All the info's been sent to Chris now, he can proceed as he sees fit.
> 
> As for how people view beardies now, I've been seeing adverts for them on facebook as "ideal live food for bosc and other monitors" which is very sad.


can you send me any links for these adds please?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

alecwood said:


> So shooting the messanger is the best way forward it seems.
> 
> Well cheers guys, I won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> I'll PM Chris the contents of our convos with the other rescue


 
this is a bit melodramatic isnt it


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris Newman said:


> It’s a common occurrence on forums unfortunately!


ohhh this happens sooo often!


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

blood and guts said:


> can you send me any links for these adds please?


Sorry, not been on here for a few days.

I can't send you any unfortunately. They've appeared on a couple of the Facebook groups I am on, they generally get a very hostile response on their from the other members, so they're deleted right away.

People get very upset about the idea of using beardies as food, but I believe that anoles are commonly used in the US


----------

